# Xam Nho acted as a killer (disturbing images contained)



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, I don't know where my soft and sweet cat found the mouse but she did the original rude job of cats nicely


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Omg is the mouse still alive? That's a long tail on that mouse too 8O


----------



## mabel (Jul 4, 2006)

that kitty is too cute to be a killer!! :?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

OMG 8O , cute kitty though


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Good job, kitty.
The mouse appears to be dead in the second photo.


----------



## Furbabies (Jan 28, 2006)

Ugh...those are terrible pictures to post.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

cats will be cats... :roll:


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

They are remarkable pictures. While mice are cute they are very destructive, and if you had them in the house you'd thank your cat for getting rid of them.


----------



## Furbabies (Jan 28, 2006)

They are still horrible pictures.

Cats will be cats, but you don't need to post pictures of a cat killing a mouse on a public forum. Cat forum or not. I'm sure I'm not the only one offended by it, just the only one who will post the offence, as I'm sure I will end up sparking an argument :roll:


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

I understand that's how nature works, but I that doesn't mean I like to see it. I have rats, and these pictures make me imagine that happening to my sweet ratties. Poor mousie...


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Cute cat!

As for the other comments on how you shouldn't post pics like that on the forum, thats nothing...I've seen a dog just about swallow a baby rabbitt whole. Theres worse things to see. :roll:


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh get over it...they arn't graphic photos. It just looks like it's sleeping :roll: or you could say in the second photo that it looks like a mommy cat with her kitten in her mouth. Don't look at the pictures if you don't like them...simple as it's not like someones forcing you to look. :wink:


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Would you feel the same way if I posted pictures like this, only it was a kitten being hunted?

You're welcome to your own opinion about this, but please respect mine, too.

It's fine for people to post these, I was just commenting that they upset me.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Paw Prints said:


> Would you feel the same way if I posted pictures like this, only it was a kitten being hunted?
> 
> You're welcome to your own opinion about this, but please respect mine, too.
> 
> It's fine for people to post these, I was just commenting that they upset me.


Probably not as a rat is a rat and I don't see them as furry loveable animals like I do cats/kittens. Obviously this is an outdoor rodent and it would have been killed either way nothing you can do. I do respect yours but I don't think this person set out to upset or offend anyone and I'm sure once they see everyones posts they'll take them down even though this is the internet and they have the right to do/say what they want. You don't have to look at the pictures if you don't want too, just close the page no one forced/forcing you to do so is all im saying.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Also, I don't think this person should be made to feel bad for posting these pictures because like I said they probably didn't set out to offend or upset anyone. The cat was doing it's job as a hunter...yeah not the best thing to post but they did...

My cat kills lizzards what come in my house, no im not gonna post them but I'm not gonna get upset or offended over it. :?

Obviously she isn't from the US and peoples opinions on this sort of thing vary depending on where they are from. I don't think this person should made to feel bad.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

In another thread someone posted, "There are some things you just can't unsee." Not wanting to look at photos is _not_ denial that these things happen. A lot of things happen that I'm sure we don't want to see images of. I'm willing to bet people would be offended by images of a dead cat.

I'm not offended by the photos, per se. But there should be a warning posted in the title or at the top of the page before people scroll down and see something they might not have been prepared to see. You can't make a judgement about what people should or should not be tolerant of. A warning, that's all. Then people really can choose to ignore the thread.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm sorry about the pics. I didn't think they would disturb you so much. Maybe I'm from an Asian country where the rats are considered more harmful (in fact they do) and I don't have enough experience to deal with such a subtle cultural problem like this. Once again, I'm sorry.

PS. I also add warning in the title. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice pictures !!! You should see my cats hunting for spiders and the way they run from me so i won't take it from them!!


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Pretty Kitty!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi tio, do you also write books in english?


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

The pictures were tastefully shot and the header mentioned that the cat killed something. No one forces you to look at the pictures.

I don't find them horrific and while I would like a rat as a pet, I do not want mice in my house and neither do you. Cats catch mice; that's one reason why people HAVE cats.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

massiel78 said:


> Hi tio, do you also write books in english?


I'd better focus on a less argueable point such as my books or my English. 

I don't think I can write a whole book in English. My vocabulary seems to be enough to finish few short stories (maybe for children). But to write something as literary profoundness, you need not only vocabulary. Instead of translating my work from Vietnamese into English, I translate others' works from English into Vietnamese. Last year, I rendered some stories of Kate Chopin (Regret, The Locket, The Kiss...), blogged them and received high appreciation from readers. Well, now I'll try to rewrite one of my very short stories in English.

*SMS*

Ex-boyfriend contacted her two years after the break up.

"I miss you!"

"I miss you much!"

"I miss you so much!"

"Day in, day out I realize I love you more and more."

One day, she found that he quited the stream of sms. She suddenly made a slip of the tongue: "****, surely his wife gave birth to a child!"


----------

